# t-online modem verbindung

## Qubax

griaseich

i muas ima windoze startn, damit i eich wos meldn konn, des konns echt nit sein

habe einen kernel mit ppp (fix) + alle unterpunkte als module

ein modem,das sicher funktioniert (ist auch an der box  :Smile:  angesteckt)

pppd und pppconfig gemergt

pppconfig ausgeführt und 2 files erhalten

so, und was jetzt?

wenn ich das mache was bei pppconfig steht, bleibt chat bei dem teil mit ATZ im file kurz stehen und das modem macht keinen mucks.fertig.

ich und auch ein freund haben es bis jetzt noch nich t geschafft mit linux über ein stinknormales us-robotics modem ins internet zu kommen

sind wir die einzigen die zu blöd sind (bitte nicht), oder hat mittlerweile jeder einen nameserver zu hause stehen,mit dem es einfacher geht(soweit ich gesehen habe)?

donkschian, bis zum nägsten mol

----------

## Beforegod

Warum nehmt ihr nicht WVDial.

Da müsst ihr nur den Com port, die Baud Rate und den Provider eintragen und alles läuft super mit nem Modem!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## Qubax

ok, bei mir läufts jetzt

mit *Quote:*   

> pppd call *provider*

  ,wobei der provider der name ist denn man in pppconfig stellt man die verbindung her, was ganz einfach ist (im nachhinein ist es das eigentlich immer) und in /etc/resolv.conf mußte ich noch die ip eines t-online nameservers angeben (warum auch immer, hab gedacht die krigt er irgendwie zugesendet)

falls die ip wer braucht: 194.25.2.129

probier noch ein bischen herum und meld was wie noch irgendwie geht oder nicht geht

----------

